# Diamond Cornerstone - Review +NPD



## timbrepedalb (Mar 4, 2012)

Check out my review of Diamonds new cornerstone! gotta say im loving it to say the least! Anyone else tried one out?!

http://www.timbrecollective.tumblr.com/


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I haven't, but plan to order one soon - once I have my Holdsworth od. How's the mids on it? Bumped, or scooped? Have you played a Timmy - if so, how would you compare them?


----------



## timbrepedalb (Mar 4, 2012)

Sweet, The mid control it is a solid mid boost, so "bumped" yes I have only played a Timmy for a few seconds once, so I can't say much, but the Cornerstone is much more versatile, as well it has much more gain if you want it there!


----------

